# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Окажите помощь в создании коллекции

## Gnom

Приветствую любителей авиации! Просьба заключается в следующем. Собираю авиационные шевроны и значки. Живу в Белорусии. По этой причине больших возможностей переодически поплнять коллекцию нет. Думаю таких как я много. Предлогаю обмен. 
*1.Имеются белорусские шевроны* 
50 смешаной АБ(старый и новый)
116 браб (старый и новый)
206 шаб,
командование ВВС и войск ПВО
 авиаэскадрилья в поставах
 авиационный факультет
 Командование ВВС (старый)
*2.Значки юбилейные* 
50 САБ (Мачулищи)
 55 лет 61 ИАБ (Барановичи)
 65 лет 927 ИАБ (Берёза)
Фото немного попозже.

----------


## Gnom

Вот ещё фотографии

----------


## Gnom

Фото значков

----------


## Run

Готов поменяться - пишите admin@aviaznak.ru

----------


## Gnom

Шеврон 61-й иаб Барановичи

----------


## leonard

Приветствую.
извините,что влез,но есть вопрос. А,что конкретно Вас интересует кроме шевронов? Это мой знакомый "барыга "из Минска попросил спросить.
С уважением.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Приветствую любителей авиации! Просьба заключается в следующем. Собираю авиационные шевроны и значки. Живу в Белорусии. По этой причине больших возможностей переодически поплнять коллекцию нет. Думаю таких как я много. Предлогаю обмен.


А какие шевроны Вас интересуют? Только российские или иностранные тоже? Мог бы прислать Вам что-то из импортного, если скажете, что именно интересует.

----------


## Gnom

> Приветствую.
> извините,что влез,но есть вопрос. А,что конкретно Вас интересует кроме шевронов? Это мой знакомый "барыга "из Минска попросил спросить.
> С уважением.


Кроме шевронов интересуют знаки классности исключительно лётчиков разных стран мира.

----------


## Gnom

> А какие шевроны Вас интересуют? Только российские или иностранные тоже? Мог бы прислать Вам что-то из импортного, если скажете, что именно интересует.


Авиационные шевроны разных стран. Базы, полки, эскадрильи, пилотажные группы, лётные заведения. Короче всё то, что летает... :Smile:

----------


## desan2ra

Вот ещё что-то.

----------


## Gnom

> Вот ещё что-то.


Да что то непонятное... :Rolleyes:

----------


## desan2ra

Поэтому и пишу *что-то*

----------


## Carrey

У меня только такой:

----------


## Gnom

> У меня только такой:


Можно обратную сторону. Из какого материала изготовлен? Я такой впервые вижу...

----------


## Carrey

Завтра захвачу на работу, отсканирую с обеих сторон. Высота около 4 см. Цельнометаллический, крепится на 2 иглы, прихвачивается к иглам 2 круглыми пружинными зажимами через отверстия в них. Рельеф на лицевой стороне залит эмалью. Поверх нечто вроде толстой защитной плёнки, отлетела. Подарил дружбан, имевший дело с НАТОвцами на одном из латвийских аэродромов. Если интересуетесь, могу сменять на какой-нибудь менее позорный значёк белорусских/российских ВВС, ориентировочно в конце июля-начале августа буду месяц гостить у отца в Беларуси (Бегомль, Минск).

----------


## Gnom

> Если интересуетесь, могу сменять на какой-нибудь менее позорный значёк белорусских/российских ВВС


Значки из поста №3 Вас устроят?

----------


## Carrey

Третий - более чем 8) Впрочем, до лета ещё время есть.

----------


## desan2ra

В понедельник в Москве будет человек из МО Болгарии и привезёт шеврон ВВС Болгарии. Как переслать?

----------


## Gnom

> В понедельник в Москве будет человек из МО Болгарии и привезёт шеврон ВВС Болгарии. Как переслать?


Ответил в личку!

----------


## Carrey

scan 600 DPI

----------


## desan2ra

Вот ещё интересное.

----------


## Gnom

> scan 600 DPI


Понятно! Это фрачник. Похожие я видел у ВВС Англии.

----------


## Gnom

> Вот ещё интересное.


Прикольно. А почему на русском? У моего друга есть нашивки ВВС Венесуэлы но они кардинально отличаются от этих.

----------


## desan2ra

Их носили те кто учился в Союзе.

----------


## Gnom

> Их носили те кто учился в Союзе.


А как заполучить? :Biggrin:  В какой период проходила учёба и где именно?

----------


## desan2ra

http://molotok.ru/item903610684_shev...ela_2_sht.html

----------


## Sveto

Gnom are you collecting Yugoslav/Serbian/Montenegrian insignia?
I can send some.
flanker@t-com.me

----------


## Gnom

> Gnom are you collecting Yugoslav/Serbian/Montenegrian insignia?
> I can send some.
> flanker@t-com.me


Thank you! Posted you a letter. :Smile:

----------


## Йиржи

> Фото значков


Gnom привет. Не возможно пожалуйста для меня :)) достать знак крайний слева

В обмен Чехословакия  :Smile:

----------


## Gnom

> Gnom привет. Не возможно пожалуйста для меня :)) достать знак крайний слева
> 
> В обмен Чехословакия


Вы имели ввиду этот (927 иаб)

Я бы с удовольствием обменялся на квалификационный знак лётчика!

----------


## Carrey

Беларусь. Мiнiстэрства па надзвычайных сiтуацыях [scan 600 dpi]:

----------


## Gnom

> Беларусь. Мiнiстэрства па надзвычайных сiтуацыях [scan 600 dpi]:


Есть ещё министерство обороны, министерство внутренних дел и множество других министерств... :Smile:

----------


## ДенисХв

Скажите, у Вас имеются в коллекции шевроны "Авиация Сухопутных Войск" и "Морская авиация Тихоокеанского Флота"? Если нет - готов рассмотреть предложения об обмене. С уважением, Денис.

----------


## Gnom

> Скажите, у Вас имеются в коллекции шевроны "Авиация Сухопутных Войск" и "Морская авиация Тихоокеанского Флота"? Если нет - готов рассмотреть предложения об обмене. С уважением, Денис.



Спасибо Денис. Такие шевроны у меня есть.

----------


## desan2ra

Здесь не только шевроны ВВС Франции, но и нашивки на фуражку. Если надо - завтра вышлю.

----------


## desan2ra

ВВС Германии.

----------


## Gnom

> ВВС Германии.


Интересны эти.

----------


## desan2ra

Вместе с брелком хотят 350 руб.

----------

